# True story



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

First off let me apologize to anyone who is offended by this story.

I was born into the Mormon church, still am but not really a practicing member (jack Mormon?) Any way 1st Sunday of the month fast offering guys come around and I always put something in the envelope. Well last time I was not at home and my wife (who was born Jewish but does not follow it) was home alone. She had asked me before what the fast offering was for so I told her that Mormons are supposed to fast Sunday morning the first Sunday of each month. She answers the door and the guys tell her they are collecting fast offerings. She says "Oh I'm sorry, I've already eaten breakfast. I thought this was kind of funny.

Please take no offense!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That's hilarious right there.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm a card carrying member and I think that's awesome. There's nothing offensive about it. Great story.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Very funny story.


----------

